# Show us your city skyline from the 1970's



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

I still can't believe what the Chinese did to Shenzen! I'm speechless!!!!
WOWW!!


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

the spliff fairy said:


> Shenzhen fishing village 1978, population a few thousand
> 
> www.randomwire.com
> 
> ...


That's Rediculously amazing! Where did all of the people come from??


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Taipei Taiwan


1978









2008









1966









2008










1935











1980









2008









2008


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

MDguy said:


> That's Rediculously amazing! Where did all of the people come from??


From uterus I guess.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Things change in many places so fast. Some places got worse for those years like Baghdad, Kabul... (( It is so sad!


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

Jakarta

1960(i cant find any 70's pics)









2008


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

*Istanbul* - Construction of the Bosphorus Bridge

1970


















1973









2006









2008 or 2007


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Sponsor said:


> From uterus I guess.


original :|


----------



## frak86 (Nov 14, 2008)

Pics of Perth, Western Australia


Perth 1972









Perth 2008


----------



## Kawasaki KG (Aug 19, 2008)

Kragujevac-Serbia

Suburb Aerodrom(4 km of city centre)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice old photos from those cities


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

MDguy said:


> That's Rediculously amazing! Where did all of the people come from??


The field? :dunno:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Wey said:


> The field? :dunno:


Yes ofcourse they came from the countryside because of the pull factors because China forced Shenzhen to become a city... Once the city got more pull factors more people came... It's a natural porcess in all developing countries and new Industiral countries(You should know being from Brazil, correct me if i'm wrong) and China is going trought that process like a magalev, and the fact that population of China doubled in that time...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tel Aviv

1972 - 363,800 residents



2010 - 404,400 residents


----------



## Seu_Otacilio (Jan 8, 2011)

*Fortaleza, Brazil, in the 70's:*













*Fortaleza, Brazil, in present days:*


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

:eek2:


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

São Paulo - 1970 - 4 milion people










São Paulo - 1980










São Paulo - Today - 11 million people



















:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

joshsam said:


> Yes ofcourse they came from the countryside because of the pull factors because China forced Shenzhen to become a city... Once the city got more pull factors more people came... It's a natural porcess in all developing countries and new Industiral countries(You should know being from Brazil, correct me if i'm wrong) and China is going trought that process like a magalev, and the fact that population of China doubled in that time...


Of course; well, in Brazil's case, the pics talk for themselves


----------



## FlotaMooraRut (Jan 9, 2011)

*Poorly‘nesis From A Bonafide Precede b approach*

- edit


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto circa 1975:*



















*A little earlier in 1968:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those old photos of Toronto are really great


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

great thread! too bad some comparison photos don't show.
some really amazing transformations here. some are pretty scary


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

Not Mine but this would have to be one of the most dramatich trasformayions in just 20 years
Dubai Sheik zaid Rd 1990









Dubai Sheik Zaid Rd 2008









Dubai 2015


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

Another amazing transformation
Hong Kong 1970s









Hong Kong Today


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

seoul skyline 1970s









seoul skyline now


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito, Ecuador in 1970's











Quito, Ecuador today


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Chiang Mai, Thailand*










*1974* pic

Chiang Mai Temple View by Scott Holcomb, on Flickr

*2010*

Chiang Mai by bobkerrjr, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Singapore*

1979



Igor L. said:


> Зараз, звичайно, skyline міста виглядає більш солідно, плюс вже давно ніхто не ставить торгові човни на річці.


2009



Igor L. said:


> Поділюся парою-трійкою свiтлин, які мені дали в Сінгапурі (до цього я вантажив у гілку тільки свої свiтлини)


----------



## danm (Aug 25, 2010)

London in *1977*:


View of the City from Shearsmith House 1977 - rescanned by Danny McL, on Flickr

...and in *2012*:


Skyline from Shooter's Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kragujevac - Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kragujevac


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Skopje - Macedonia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Brussels 1970









http://static.skynetblogs.be/media/..._2648614_ac852acb4d6088360b5ac2df4f53708c.jpg









http://img434.imageshack.us/img434/171/manhattan3bs1.jpg









http://getfile0.posterous.com/getfi...xIuAugrJCCqDd/tour_Martini.jpg.scaled1000.jpg









http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/5526/midioud57dd.jpg

Today:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bitola, Macedonia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Majdanpek, Serbia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Majdanpek, Serbia


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

Bs As


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

london 1970


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Toronto, 1975









From almost the same direction in 2014
https://andytaylorluxuryrealty.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/toronto_skyline_toronto_islands_b.jpg


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*Metro Manila, Philippines*

1970's

























TODAY:


----------

